# Mainlining - Grow 3



## sunny747 (Jul 9, 2014)

For my third grow I figured I 'd try mainlining. It's not difficult, but really slows down the veg process. I have two CBD strains that I just transplanted. One is a Clone and one is from seed. They've been vegging around 4 weeks, but look tiny due to the constant clipping and they were in pretty small pots.

I just transplanted to 3 gallon pots and the clipping is done so they should take off now. Here is the critical cure clone.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 10, 2014)

So in 4 weeks from sprouting you got 8 main tops growing ?
Do you do all the topping/leaf remove in one day? or do you do it acorss more days to reduce stress ?
Im looking into mainline for my 2nd grow as well


----------



## wood780 (Jul 15, 2014)

Great job thats gonna do real good . Now just a tiny bit of super crop incase heads get uneven and add ur rings . 2 weeks that thing will be bushy


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 15, 2014)

I personally don't remove the leaves in between topping nodes. Just pinch or scratch off the secondary branches.


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 15, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> So in 4 weeks from sprouting you got 8 main tops growing ?
> Do you do all the topping/leaf remove in one day? or do you do it acorss more days to reduce stress ?
> Im looking into mainline for my 2nd grow as well


I did it all in the same day.. Really slows down growth which was fine because I didn't have space in the veg tent. I'm really not sure what I'm doing, but it seems to be working out. I snipped the clone 4 times and the seedling 3 times since I fimmed the seedling and got a few extra sprouts.


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 15, 2014)

Also, I removed all of the fan leaves as they grew in because they just confused me and I couldn't tell what was going on.. The manual I read said to do that, but it's a matter of preference.


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, now what do I do? Wait a few more days then tie the stems to the lower ring? Are the shoots supposed to grow on the outside of the ring or the inside? I'm thinking outside..
Also, when should I flip the lights? How big should I let them get? I don't want them too massive. 
One more thing.. This is the seedling.. She has 8 strong shoots and a few coming out of the intersection of the "Y" where she was fimmed. these inner shoots are weak looking. Should I cut them off?


----------



## 4Life2style0 (Jul 16, 2014)

sunny747 said:


> Ok, now what do I do? Wait a few more days then tie the stems to the lower ring? Are the shoots supposed to grow on the outside of the ring or the inside? I'm thinking outside..
> Also, when should I flip the lights? How big should I let them get? I don't want them too massive.
> One more thing.. This is the seedling.. She has 8 strong shoots and a few coming out of the intersection of the "Y" where she was fimmed. these inner shoots are weak looking. Should I cut them off?View attachment 3204813


I am on my first mainline grow with 6 shoots... I would cut those ones that are forming. IMO of course. Yours looks a lot like mine. It was easier than I expected. Not that I ever expect much

As far as switching em, what's the height of your box and the height of the plant? That's the way to know when to switch them


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just read over the tutorial again.. I see what to do.. I will cut off everything but the tops of the 8 main shoots. Strip her down.. Then I'll let the shoots grow a bit and attach to top ring. The tutorial says to remove the bindings when you have locked in the shape.

My tent is 6ft. high and I have a 2x2 space for each of the 2 plants. Should be plenty of room. I know this strain stretches a whole lot during flower. My last one doubled in size.. Still a few weeks away from flower I suppose..


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok.. I just Edward Scissorhandsed them.. Now I can see what's going on again.. I cut them down to 8 distinct shoots and removed the million small shoots below the tops and most of the fan leaves.
Now I have a nice big bag of green leaves.. I'm thinking I'll use them in my green smoothies.. Any thoughts on that? I see people juicing the leaves.. Any way, here they are.. The second one is the seedling.. I think I might not try this with a clone again. Just makes it a little more confusing, but then again I saved $15 on a seed.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking good so far, nice thick stem  , I personally would be a bit scared seeing my plants all defoliated like this, now we just have to wait and see how they develop further.
Keep us posted hehe.


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 16, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Looking good so far, nice thick stem  , I personally would be a bit scared seeing my plants all defoliated like this, now we just have to wait and see how they develop further.
> Keep us posted hehe.


Yea, They told me they feel naked like this  The only issue is that I have been sampling this same strain which is high CBD and I really don't like it.. I like the regular indicas better.. Last night I consumed some and levitated over my bed for two hours in and out of sleep. I may be sending these to the fertilizer pile..


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 17, 2014)

What is the high like in high CBD strains ?


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 17, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> What is the high like in high CBD strains ?


Hard for me to explain... I am not a person that enjoys being high.. It's like I now have three voices in my head instead of 2.. There is me, The voice that criticizes me and over analyzes everything (albeit the truth) and another voice that says "He's right you know.."  
I was hoping that a CBD strain would just relax me and put me to sleep without the psychoactive trips.. To me, it wasn't very good for sleep. I laid in bed the other night and thought about so much. I couldn't wait for it to be over. I think I like regular indicas better as they are more relaxing.

I also tend to over medicate. Getting dosage right is difficult. I add 2 tablespoons dry decarbed bud to 32 oz of almond or coconut milk Drink and cook it for around 40 minutes on low heat. It takes a long time to kick in. 2 oz seems to do the trick. If I take 4oz things get pretty trippy..

I'll try 2 oz of the CBD milk one more time. After that I'm going to have to look into growing chamomile and kava kava


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 17, 2014)

i should note that this plant also had sativa pheno. Not sure if that made a difference.. Critical cure is awesome to grow though.. Very heavy and dense buds and vigorous growth..


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 18, 2014)

Haha, I to get some voices in my head, all of them are mine tho, some analyze shit, others criticize about everything, others make me think about food 
To enjoy the high and to get a good sleep I like to do something while high, not just lay down and trip. I watch series or make music, or draw some shit, or even go out with the amigos for a drink, it gets my mind of the voices so I can enjoy, tho listening to the over analyzing voice I sure like, makes me feel smarter LOL.


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, I get some pretty amazing insights while I am medicated. It's just sometimes hard to deal with what seems like the truth. I should really write these thoughts down. I just drank 2oz of my canna-cream. That's a light dose. Hopefully I fall asleep soon.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 18, 2014)

sunny747 said:


> I was hoping that a CBD strain would just relax me and put me to sleep without the psychoactive trips.. To me, it wasn't very good for sleep. I laid in bed the other night and thought about so much. I couldn't wait for it to be over. I think I like regular indicas better as they are more relaxing.


How mature are you letting your tricomes get?
Personally I'll let a few of my girls amber out A LOT for good sleep bud. We're talking a bare minimum of 30%.
But I smoke mine.


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 18, 2014)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> How mature are you letting your tricomes get?
> Personally I'll let a few of my girls amber out A LOT for good sleep bud. We're talking a bare minimum of 30%.
> But I smoke mine.


I haven't gotten any ambers on the 3 plants I have grown.. I let them go as long as I can stand it, but I think they were not the type of plant that gets amber.. Maybe I'm just impatient. I let them flower 70 days..


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 19, 2014)

So, what have you done with your plants ? got any pic updates ?


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nothing new.. They're just vegging in my tent. Foliage is filling back in..


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 26, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

This is the Blue Shark CBD. I like the genetics of this way better than the CBD Critical Cure. This looks much more indica to me. What is your take? The Critical Cure definitely looks sativa.

These plants are finally vegging now that I quit messing with them.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 27, 2014)

nice looking girls there man 
The plant in the image I think its a hybrid, the leaves on an indica would be thicker, some overlapping each other, I would think so.
I also got my plant to sprout a few days ago, hope I have time enough to mainline at least 4 main colas, since I recently found out that outdoors plants can start flowering under 14/10, so that leaves me with 4 maybe 5 weeks time to grow my girl and do some training on her


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just an update. Not much going on. This is turning out to be the longest veg in history  Seems like about two months of training. Getting taller. I would kick it into flower, but I have an autoflower going too and it needs the hours of light. I did some cleanup work on the bottom. This girl is very bushy and lush. I also added a ring to spread her out. The coat hangers could no longer keep her in line.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 19, 2014)

sunny747 said:


> Just an update. Not much going on. This is turning out to be the longest veg in history  Seems like about two months of training. Getting taller. I would kick it into flower, but I have an autoflower going too and it needs the hours of light. I did some cleanup work on the bottom. This girl is very bushy and lush. I also added a ring to spread her out. The coat hangers could no longer keep her in line.View attachment 3231656
> 
> View attachment 3231657


Mainline gives you a good Ideal, how to lst, top and trim leaves to get some good results

I would never mainline my plants as I understand how the plant will reacted

next grow u can try topping , lst and remove less leaves at the right time and get the same results in 5weeks

only problem you have now Is you should be in flower a week ago, you can't keep her in veg


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 19, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> Mainline gives you a good Ideal, how to lst, top and trim leaves to get some good results
> 
> I would never mainline my plants as I understand how the plant will reacted
> 
> ...


yes, I wouldn't try this again. I have had similar results with LST. What catches my attention and scares me a bit is that you say I can't keep her in veg. I have been wondering about this. What happens if I keep her in veg?


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 19, 2014)

The shoots will keep growing and the cage will no longer support the buds, you need to use bamboo to hold the shoots/buds in place 
and they will get very high, so you could run out of height 

if you have the light, time and space I can show you how to double the yield from this plant (only because I make the extra veg time productive )


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 19, 2014)

jacksthc said:


> The shoots will keep growing and the cage will no longer support the buds, you need to use bamboo to hold the shoots/buds in place
> and they will get very high, so you could run out of height
> 
> if you have the light, time and space I can show you how to double the yield from this plant (only because I make the extra veg time productive )


Yea, that'd be awesome! All I have is time.


----------



## cottee (Aug 19, 2014)

sunny747 said:


> Ok, now what do I do? Wait a few more days then tie the stems to the lower ring? Are the shoots supposed to grow on the outside of the ring or the inside? I'm thinking outside..
> Also, when should I flip the lights? How big should I let them get? I don't want them too massive.
> One more thing.. This is the seedling.. She has 8 strong shoots and a few coming out of the intersection of the "Y" where she was fimmed. these inner shoots are weak looking. Should I cut them off?View attachment 3204813


Were du get them rings from dude


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 21, 2014)

cottee said:


> Were du get them rings from dude


Any home depot sells the rings. They sell tomoto cages, but I found them difficult to cut to suit my needs. This is just a coat hanger that I bent into a circle. it doesn't support the plant at all it just creates space in the center to allow more light in.


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay.. 8/25. I put my remaining plant into 36 hours of dark and set the lights to 13 light/12 dark today. Looking forward to the stretch. She looks very lush and healthy. She hasn't been growing much for the past week. She's probably maxed out for veg growth.


----------



## HockeyBeard (Aug 26, 2014)

sunny747 said:


> Ok.. I just Edward Scissorhandsed them.. Now I can see what's going on again.. I cut them down to 8 distinct shoots and removed the million small shoots below the tops and most of the fan leaves.
> Now I have a nice big bag of green leaves.. I'm thinking I'll use them in my green smoothies.. Any thoughts on that? I see people juicing the leaves.. Any way, here they are.. The second one is the seedling.. I think I might not try this with a clone again. Just makes it a little more confusing, but then again I saved $15 on a seed.
> 
> View attachment 3204821
> ...


 Just showed up to the party, think I'll stick around a bit!

I too hear great things about juicing the leaves. I think you need a masticating juicer to get the best mileage out of the leaves.


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 26, 2014)

HockeyBeard said:


> Just showed up to the party, think I'll stick around a bit!
> 
> I too hear great things about juicing the leaves. I think you need a masticating juicer to get the best mileage out of the leaves.


I was reading about it.. The leaves need to be from maturing/flowering plants... I made a smoothie from popcorn buds and leaf from my last harvest. It was fine. I probably drank it a few times. Didn't notice any benefit.


----------



## HockeyBeard (Aug 26, 2014)

That's probably one of those things you need to do regularly, and the health benefits aren't really going to be really really pronounced at first. You know, like working out...


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 5, 2014)

WE HAVE PISTILS! About ten days into flower now since I flipped the lights. I had to supercrop one side of the plant because oddly one side shot up while the other side didn't. Even though I always rotate. She looks good though. Healthy and very bushy. Even though I put the ring in the center to keep her spread out she has filled all the way back in.

I'll post pics next week.


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 15, 2014)

She got pretty stressed since I was away and she didn't get enough water. A lot of the lower leaves were dried out and falling off. The canopy still looks good though. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Eazy1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks good ! . I'm mainlining 4 plants in a aeroponic system . Veg time is painfull. Iv just gone for 4 colas a plant . Do u think you can get the same results as 8 tops as I have 4 plants giving me 16 tops in total ?


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 16, 2014)

Eazy1 said:


> Looks good ! . I'm mainlining 4 plants in a aeroponic system . Veg time is painfull. Iv just gone for 4 colas a plant . Do u think you can get the same results as 8 tops as I have 4 plants giving me 16 tops in total ?


Hahha.. Someone who shares my pain  I think plants yield what they are going to yield for the most part, but the mainlining makes for nice coverage. Plus it's kind of fun to experiment.

I think it depends on the light and space you have. I went for 8 since I use 2 150 w HPS. I don't get deep penetration. What's interesting is, if you look at my last pic I have 8 large, tall colas around the outside and several small branches now coming up the middle. You may end up with 4 outer colas and more in the center.

What I like about multiple topping or mainlining is being able to place a ring in the center to widen her out and allow light to penetrate the center. I just added another ring. (It's really just a coat hanger bent into a circle).

I think 4 will suffice if you get good penetration.

Post a pic if you can. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Eazy1 (Sep 17, 2014)

My cameras fucked . Il try borrow one later . Have U tried the uncle bens method for 4 colas it seems so much quicker and less stress with just as good results ?


----------



## Eazy1 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Eazy1 (Sep 17, 2014)

There a bit taller than I liked as it was my first attempt and I didn't tie the first arms down . Oops !


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 17, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not much of a heavy yield so far. A bit disappointing, but I still have 30-40 days left.
The smell, like the other CBD I grew is very piney. Like turpentine.

CROSS YOUR FINGERS! I want two ounces out of this lady that I have been nurturing for about 4 months!  In a week I'll be able to move my other 150w above her so she'll have 300w hps all to herself.

I do love the pics from the top though. Mainlining is very cool.

.


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a ton of small popcorn buds growing and 8 decent looking colas which was the goal so I chopped the heck out of the bottom of this plant. I see potential for the 8 colas to fatten up, but so far it's not happening. The pic looks like this plant will throw down several ounces, but so far I'm looking at about an ounce I think. I'm praying to the MJ Gods to fatten her up. 
The trichomes do look awesome however. These CBD plants are very very resinous and smells very fruity. I smoked some of the harvested popcorn buds. Not sure I felt much. I'm sure it's way too early.


----------



## Dexter McPherson (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice work buddy, how much did she yield in the end?
I'm also main lining my girls and they are progressing nicely..


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dexter McPherson said:


> Nice work buddy, how much did she yield in the end?
> I'm also main lining my girls and they are progressing nicely..


Thanks so much. Yea, the shape is really cool. She is not finished yet. Not a real big yielder I think. She has 300 w of hps on her and good soil condition etc, but I'm not seeing the weight I'd like. (Everything looks bigger on camera ....She is real sugary and resiny though. 

One mistake that I made was cutting off all of the center buds. The ones that are left are actually turning out to be nice little nugs around 3 grams or so. I was just trying to fatten up the mains.

I might try this again with a more stable strain. I can never get enough of quality Indica. I just ordered Super Skunk and NL x Big Bud.

Post us a pic when your girls get going..


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Oct 19, 2014)

The center buds?


----------



## Dexter McPherson (Oct 19, 2014)

Thought she was already done, didnt notice the dates 

You can shape the girls into anything with main-lining, thats one of the reasons why I do it..
The other is the the food distribution in the plant that you manipulate with main-lining and thats how you get serious yields 
I trimed everything besides eight main colas this time as you should cause I left some last time and they didn't get even..
Main-lining is gonna get you the best yield indors but proportional to your light wattage, and the strain is important..
You should do great with NLxBB, it's highly recommended for its dominant main cola 

Meet the girls..


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dexter McPherson said:


> Thought she was already done, didnt notice the dates
> 
> You can shape the girls into anything with main-lining, thats one of the reasons why I do it..
> The other is the the food distribution in the plant that you manipulate with main-lining and thats how you get serious yields
> ...


Nice! I love the pics from the top on a mainlined plant. So cool.
So you do strip off everything but the main colas like I tried? Branches from lower on the 8 branches will rise up and fill in the center, but that seems to take a lot of energy. I couldn't tell if this was beneficial or not. I did this around 30 days into flowering, maybe too late.

You think it's a good technique for the nl x bb? I was planning on just letting the dominant cola do it's thing. No LST or anything. If you think it will improve yield I'll do an experiment and mainline one and run one regular without any training.

Looking at this pic I think.. Jesus, that's a monster! It's really not. I may get 2.5 ounces. but it tells that when I'm looking at other people's pics to understand that the camera can be deceiving and that my plants are doing just fine. "Cola envy"


----------



## Dexter McPherson (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is NL mainlined 
Two plants, 300gm each under 600w..
 

You have to do all the topping and training in vegging and if you time it right it will add only 5 days per step so two weeks in total..
My bigger girl vegging is six weeks from seed..


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dexter McPherson said:


> Here is NL mainlined
> Two plants, 300gm each under 600w..
> View attachment 3276752
> 
> ...


Maybe I waited too long to top each step of the way. I liked to see significant growth on each shoot so they were long enough to tie down. It took me forever to veg  Maybe i could just top, top, top as soon as possible then let the shoots grow a bit, then tie down or train... They'll still be soft enough to work with.


----------



## Dexter McPherson (Oct 20, 2014)

Your girls look realy healthy mate so they must be enjoying their grow space and that is the most important thing because we torture them alot 
I would only suggest to switch to bigger pots since you grow in soil and they recover slower than hydro or coco, go for 6 or 7 gal for best results..
I'm in coco-perlite and 4 gal autopots and am also switching to 6.6 gal xl pots for flowering but will keep the 4 gal for vegging to speed it up..

You have an amazing main-lining thread here by Nugbuckets that I learned from..

Couple of things that work well for me..
Wait for six nodes to develope before first topping..
I top the girls each time in the evening hours, about an hour before lights off so they can recover during the night, it speeds things up..
If your new colas are not big enough leave all te fan leaves for a day or two but be sure to remove all the possible bud sites except the top ones, it will direct all the juices only to them..
After each topping give them 3-5 days to recover, if they are healthy it will be enough time..
Don't point a fan directly to them it slows down the recovery..

I hope it helps a bit mate 

Stay green
Dex

All the stupid things that have been written and posted on this forum by me are pure fabrication of my imagination..


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dexter McPherson said:


> Your girls look realy healthy mate so they must be enjoying their grow space and that is the most important thing because we torture them alot
> I would only suggest to switch to bigger pots since you grow in soil and they recover slower than hydro or coco, go for 6 or 7 gal for best results..
> I'm in coco-perlite and 4 gal autopots and am also switching to 6.6 gal xl pots for flowering but will keep the 4 gal for vegging to speed it up..
> 
> ...



Excellent tips.. Thank you. It seems like I could definitely improve upon the process some.


----------



## sunny747 (Nov 6, 2014)

I always like to make a final report and finish up a grow log. Here she is Barneys CBD Blue Shark. Fox Farms. 300 w of HPS. 3 gallon pot mainlined.

I like the smoke, Terpines are decent. I need to sample a little more to speak of the effects. So far I feel it's surprisingly potent for 6% THC Strain. 

Colas were very heavy. Had to tie them up near the end. 68 days in flower.


----------



## SnaFuu (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## Dexter McPherson (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice timing on the harvest mate 
Spot on..


----------



## sunny747 (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright, Here is the smoke report.

I rolled a joint and it burned really poorly. I figure the medicine is just too wet still. I ground some bud and let it sit out for a while then packed a bowl. That burned better.

I was able to smoke the crap out of this bud and not get too high. This sounds like a bad thing, but it's really not. Most people I know don't want to get super medicated. I had almost no mental high, just a nice relaxed, but alert feeling. I've renamed this bud "70's show" because it reminds me of 70's weed. It's exactly what I was shooting for.

At a supposed 6% THC and 6% CBD I give this strain a thumbs up for medical and recreational use. People with high tolerance won't dig it too much though.


----------

